# End of lease turn in nightmares?



## beatmstrj (Jan 10, 2008)

One of the questions that has always gone through my mind about leasing was the turn-in. The contracts seem pretty vague about excess wear and tear and dont usually specifically state what kind of dings or dents are acceptable. This seems like prime opportunity for dealers to gouge customers enough to make them want a new bmw just to avoid having to pay the damages out of pocket since those charges, in my understanding, are generally waived if you lease again. Does anyone have any nightmare stories of lease turn-ins similar to this? Also those that havent had any problems should report and tell me how their experience went. I know they offer wear and tear insurance as well. Has anyone gotten this and is it worth it?


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

I have not turned in a BMW lease but did turn in a Dodge a couple of years ago. I got a statement and receipt from the dealer that I turned it into that said everything was fine; however, a couple of months later Chrysler sent me a notice that I owed about $4,000 for damages including: cracked windshild, broken taillight, bent bumper, damaged fender and cracked headlight housing. Ahhhhh...don't think so. I sent them a letter with a copy of the turn-in receipt and told them to go F themselves. I know the condition of the truck when I turned it in and none of this crap was true but have no idea if maybe some punk at the dealership took it out for a spin, if Chrysler was confusing my truck with another, or if Chrysler was playing a game but in any case, I didn't pay them a thing. I guess the moral of the story is to make sure you get a good inspection and proper documentation before you hand over the keys. BTW, you can often schedule a pre-inspection that will give you the opportunity to get certain things fixed before turn-in and this will probably be much cheaper. I have a slight bit of curb rash on one of my G35's wheels and it appears I can get it fixed (or do it myself) for $30 bucks while Inifity would charge more than $100 for the repairs.


----------



## mp0i (Jan 18, 2005)

I recently turned in a 2005 5 series with no problems. Granted I am particular as to how I maintain a car, but as far as BMW Financial Services leases go, I think they are pretty fair.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

beatmstrj said:


> The contracts seem pretty vague about excess wear and tear and dont usually specifically state what kind of dings or dents are acceptable.


BMW FS posts the wear and use guidelines on line. They also mail out a turn in kit a few months before the end of the lease.

It is unusually clear on what is acceptable and what they consider excess wear.

Take a look:

http://fs.bmwusa.com/BMWFSPulp/VEHLEA_Wear.htm

Be sure to click on each of the headings...


----------



## hhibmw (Nov 8, 2007)

Turned in my '06 325i sedan in Oct. '07. and the dealer (Hilton Head BMW) hardly glanced at it. Perhaps it was because I was picking up my new E92 coupe. They couldn't have been nicer and no problems whatsoever.


----------



## want_a_7 (Apr 4, 2006)

My friend tried to turn in her car locally after buying a new one from a board sponser. THe local dealer wanted over 3k in excess wear charges. After their estimate she turned it in to the dealership where she bought her new car with a bill for only $400.00. I really think it depends on the dealership and if you buy another car from them.


----------



## oghowie (Feb 3, 2006)

want_a_7 said:


> My friend tried to turn in her car locally after buying a new one from a board sponser. THe local dealer wanted over 3k in excess wear charges. After their estimate she turned it in to the dealership where she bought her new car with a bill for only $400.00. I really think it depends on the dealership and if you buy another car from them.


Yup, I was even told this by my Service Advisor after one of their employees nicked another car with mine 2 months before the end of my lease. I wanted to make sure I wouldn't be charged for the minor damage and the advisor told me if I was getting another car from them, they'll definitely be more lenient on the charges.


----------



## beatmstrj (Jan 10, 2008)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> BMW FS posts the wear and use guidelines on line. They also mail out a turn in kit a few months before the end of the lease.
> 
> It is unusually clear on what is acceptable and what they consider excess wear.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that guide. Very informative. So if those are the guidlines they follow during lease turn-in I think my worries are a bit releived.


----------



## sbgator90 (Dec 19, 2004)

I seldom ever buy the BS extra insurance being pushed these days. But, when I leased my 545 almost three years ago I bought the $5,000 wear and tear insurance for $499. What a great investment that was. They cover the first 1,000 miles of excess miles (worth $200) and my car has had quite a bit of misfortune including me somehow curbing all 4 of my wheels, paint problem from bird crap left too long and some jerk bumping me in a McD's drive thru. The insurance company is going to be sorry they sold me this policy.


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

sbgator90 said:


> I seldom ever buy the BS extra insurance being pushed these days. But, when I leased my 545 almost three years ago I bought the $5,000 wear and tear insurance for $499. What a great investment that was. They cover the first 1,000 miles of excess miles (worth $200) and my car has had quite a bit of misfortune including me somehow curbing all 4 of my wheels, paint problem from bird crap left too long and some jerk bumping me in a McD's drive thru. The insurance company is going to be sorry they sold me this policy.


I wish my dealership offered that insurance..for $500 I would have taken it in a heartbeat


----------



## moE90 (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm looking to buy out my car before the lease ends in September, by any chance would they give me deductions on excess miles on the car? Has anyone ever had this kind of experience? Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

moE90 said:


> I'm looking to buy out my car before the lease ends in September, by any chance would they give me deductions on excess miles on the car? Has anyone ever had this kind of experience? Please let me know. Thanks.


huh? you mean lower the buyout because you put more miles on the car than the lease allowed for?

think about it...


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

moE90 said:


> I'm looking to buy out my car before the lease ends in September, by any chance would they give me deductions on excess miles on the car? Has anyone ever had this kind of experience? Please let me know. Thanks.


I guess if they did that, we'd have people putting on 200K miles and then getting the car for free.

You'll have to pay the current payout.


----------



## bmwbahn11 (May 4, 2008)

moE90 said:


> I'm looking to buy out my car before the lease ends in September, by any chance would they give me deductions on excess miles on the car? Has anyone ever had this kind of experience? Please let me know. Thanks.


I think what he wants to know is if he's going to be charged for excess miles if he buys the car... and the answer is no. It doesn't matter if you have 100k or 5k... they don't look at the car before you buy it (unless you're doing a CPO). They'll ask you to sign an odometer statement but that's just to put on the title, you don't be charged for any mileage.


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

sbgator90 said:


> I seldom ever buy the BS extra insurance being pushed these days. But, when I leased my 545 almost three years ago I bought the $5,000 wear and tear insurance for $499. What a great investment that was. They cover the first 1,000 miles of excess miles (worth $200) and my car has had quite a bit of misfortune including me somehow curbing all 4 of my wheels, paint problem from bird crap left too long and some jerk bumping me in a McD's drive thru. The insurance company is going to be sorry they sold me this policy.


I've been offered a nicks & dings insurance, but yours sounds different. Could you post some more details please? I might be interested. thanks


----------



## caldude (Oct 18, 2004)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> BMW FS posts the wear and use guidelines on line. They also mail out a turn in kit a few months before the end of the lease.
> 
> It is unusually clear on what is acceptable and what they consider excess wear.
> 
> ...


In the "wheel" section, it doesn't indicate whether curb rash/scratches on the rim are acceptable or not, only that "Cracks or structural bends in rims" are not acceptable.
Does anyone know whether curb scratches are acceptable?


----------



## BMWU (Jun 8, 2005)

Andrew*Debbie - Thanks for the link, great information to have!


----------



## BsmithNP (Mar 15, 2008)

bmwbahn11 said:


> I think what he wants to know is if he's going to be charged for excess miles if he buys the car... and the answer is no. It doesn't matter if you have 100k or 5k... they don't look at the car before you buy it (unless you're doing a CPO). They'll ask you to sign an odometer statement but that's just to put on the title, you don't be charged for any mileage.


Keep in mind though, that finance companies (banks, credit unions) will appraise the car prior to funding the loan. You'll be responsible for the difference between the appraised and buy out amounts. I bought my last BMW at the end of the lease and SDCCU would only fund for about $1K less than the buy out - I paid the difference and was out.


----------



## Luka (Aug 31, 2006)

```
"I Brake for Tailgaters!"
```
Why not pull in the right lane? In Germany stay in the right lane unless you pass; it might save you a ticket!
A study in Europe revealed that people who stay in the fast lane blocking the traffic are more likely to be sexually frustrated... .
:nono:


----------



## Druppy (Jun 16, 2003)

Luka said:


> ```
> "I Brake for Tailgaters!"
> ```
> Why not pull in the right lane? In Germany stay in the right lane unless you pass; it might save you a ticket!
> ...


I can't agree more. I don't know what is up with US drivers but they can't seem to grasp the concept of "if you are going the same speed or slower than the guy to your RIGHT then move into that lane so others can pass you." It's really very bad here in San Diego. At least when I go to LA this problem doesn't exist since no one is moving anyway:rofl:


----------

